# Female Betta and Molly



## TheAdyren (Jan 14, 2014)

I have been reading on this site for a few weeks now and have since learned a thing or two about keeping Bettas. I have a Female Betta not sure species type. In a 10 Gallon tank and even though I don't have much in the tank I wanted to get another fish. So today I went and got a Dalmatian Molly. I had read that with enough hides, plants and substrate that they would get along. But I don't have the money for the specific stuff that is fish approved. My betta keeps chasing the Molly around the tank. Has since stopped doing it as much. And the Molly seems to not care as much at Pond chasing her/him. Pond isn't nipping it's fins just chasing. Though like I said it's not a full on chase to kill. I think they will get used to each other in time. But I'm not sure. Was thinking that maybe more Mollies might help? Before I make another decision I thought to consult this forum.


----------



## TheAdyren (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and what not.


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

As far as I know- companions are Betta fish dependang, meaning the temperament of your Betta decides the outcome of happy companions.

As long as they get along a Molly is a good tankmate- however they do get rather large so I wouldn't add anything else to the 10 gallon. And I'd keep an eye on them both for signs of worse aggression


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mollies need larger then a ten gallon tank... I think the recommended minimum tank size for them is 29-30 gallons. 

Personally I would take the molly back and get a more appropriate tankmate(s). A group of small cories or a trio of guppies or a couple African dwarf frogs would all work. Remember to quarantine.


----------



## TheAdyren (Jan 14, 2014)

Well since the Molly was in a tank at Pet smart for about two weeks in a 2 gallon tank. I am sure my ten gallon tank was heaven. Since my post my Female Betta and the Molly are getting along and swimming side by side. The Molly likes to eat ALL of the food. Unless I turn off the filter while feeding the Molly will try to eat it all. Haha. 
Pond and Zeek are great friends now all except for Zeek (The Molly) being a pig. Haha


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Just because the molly was kept in inappropriate conditions at the pet store doesn't mean they don't need more than 10 gallons. They need at least a 20 gallon LONG tank. Mollies grow 5" and just are not suitable for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Mollies are also brackish and will be prone to illness without salt


----------

